# Regression in potty training after "vacation"



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!

It's been a while since I posted here, we've been having a blast with Mucho, now at almost 10 months old.

He's been rock solid in his potty training, he hasn't had an accident in the house for months now.

However, a few weeks ago we had to drop him off at his breeder for 4 days, for a business trip where we couldn't have him with us. He had a blast there (it's where he was born after all) playing with all the other dogs, however there seems to have been some misunderstanding about potty training.

The breeder has a large yard and 8 dogs, and everybody pees and poops whenever and wherever they like in that yard. It seems that Mucho picked up the habit, and instead of waiting for his walk, he now scratches the balcony door to go outside to where we used to put his pee pad down. 

If we don't get him out in time, he pees/poops inside, next to the balcony door. Obviously this needs to stop. 

The current plan is when he scratches the balcony door and wants to go to "the pad" (which isn't there by the way), we make him wait a bit and then walk him out in the street instead. I think this is what we did when we actually trained him to stop using the pad.

Any other advice?


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm confused why you're making him wait? I think if you want him to go in the street that's fine but he's telling you that he needs to go. That means his potty training is very good! Why would you risk messing it up by making him hold it?


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Tonight we went outside at 6pm and then he needed to go again at 8pm. Clearly something is wrong if he cannot hold it in for 2 hours at this age! I think he does not "let go" as much as he did.

There have been days before where he went out at 6pm and then again the next morning at 9am without any sense of urgency from him.

I believe going out 3 times a day should be enough, right?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, you have a super dog. Can't imagine taking mine out just 3 times a day. And they are 2 and 5 1/2. At 10 months old, going out at 8 after going out at 6 seems normal. I could be wrong though, I am far from an expert.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear goes out about every 3 hours. I'm sure he probably *could* hold it longer if he had to, or if we aren't home but if I'm here, I figure why chance it and take him out if he is at the door. 
He's never gone only 3 times a day....and he's pretty good with the night time routine (out at 7pm, not out again until 6am).


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree 3 times a day for a small dog is very hard. Mine go out every 3 hours if i am home. They can hold it for up to 5, which is the longest time they are alone. No problems holding through the night.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

orestis said:


> Tonight we went outside at 6pm and then he needed to go again at 8pm. Clearly something is wrong if he cannot hold it in for 2 hours at this age! I think he does not "let go" as much as he did.
> 
> There have been days before where he went out at 6pm and then again the next morning at 9am without any sense of urgency from him.
> 
> I believe going out 3 times a day should be enough, right?


I wouldn't want to be rationed to three times a day myself, so why would I do it to my dog? It can damage their kidneys to have to hold it a long time.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Holding it in for 15 hours is a long time! Their little bladders just aren't that big. Manny usually goes out every 3 to 4 hours. At night he may go 5 or 6 when we're sleeping but he goes out the minute someone wakes up. He also goes out every time he wakes up from a nap.

If you don't want him to use the balcony I'd walk him to the street, but I wouldn't make him wait to go. We train them to tell us when they have to go. Making him wait seems to defeat the purpose.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I wouldn't want to be rationed to three times a day myself, so why would I do it to my dog? It can damage their kidneys to have to hold it a long time.


Quite!! I'd be very unlikely to manage on 3 times a day!! Mine go out far more often than that (Cuba is one, Tycho seven years old); in the evenings, if it isn't nice weather (if it is, the door into the garden is usually open anyway) they go out at about six or so, and then again at about 9 before bed. During the day they go out at least every three hours, probably more often every two or so. They don't always need to actually pee or poo, but they'll go anyway to RLH or just play or explore.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

It's one of the downsides when living in an apartment - there's no free coming and going for Mucho.

I was mistaken to see 3 times a day - I forgot to count the trips from to the office, which count for another 2 - so at most 3-4 hours at max between outings (except for the night).

Everything is fine now, we even went a 3 day trip where we stayed in a hotel and had absolutely no accidents, so I believe it was a just a matter of stress after being separated from us and from a 2 day show.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Just an update - summer is upon us and we see low 30 c temperatures, leading to increased water intake. We definitely need to increase the number of walks, as Mucho now drinks water during the night as well, so we really need to make sure he has a chance to pee before bed.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

orestis said:


> Just an update - summer is upon us and we see low 30 c temperatures, leading to increased water intake. We definitely need to increase the number of walks, as Mucho now drinks water during the night as well, so we really need to make sure he has a chance to pee before bed.


Don't forget, though, that at that sort of temperature much of Mucho's water will be being lost through panting and sweating through the paw pads, it isn't all being stored up in the bladder....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

shimpli said:


> I agree 3 times a day for a small dog is very hard. Mine go out every 3 hours if i am home. They can hold it for up to 5, which is the longest time they are alone. No problems holding through the night.


Same here.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

I would be happy with 3 times a day


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Living in an apartment, I would keep the pee pad on the balcony. I wouldn't limit him. I'm getting a new deck in July so my guys won't be able to use the dog door while the deck is being built. At that time, I will take my guys out every few hours. I will also take them out right before bed and immediately when we wake up. They are adult dogs who can hold it, but I don't want them to have to. As wee pups I took them out every 1-2 hours.


----------

